# Verteilerbox: Einfluss auf Performance Level



## PeterK1981 (18 Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Ventil an einer Fördertechnik sicher spannungsfrei schalten (PL c). Bisher ist es so vorgesehen, dass zwischen dem Hauptschütz und Ventil folgende Verteilerbox vorgesehen ist:


			https://www.phoenixcontact.com/de-de/produkte/verteilerbox-grundgehaeuse-mit-m8-bis-m12-steckplaetzen-sacb-8-8-l-c-gg-sco-p-1452903
		




Das Signal, welches über das Hauptschütz sicher weggeschaltet wird, wird über den Steckverbinder 1 zugeführt und ist über Kontakt 1/4 mit dem Ventil verbunden.

Meine Meinung hierzu ist, dass man ohne weitere Herstellerangaben nicht ausschließen kann, dass über die verbleibenden spannungsführenden Teile im Fehlerfall nicht doch eine Fremdspannung auf 1/4 aufgebracht werden kann. Daher bräuchte man vom Hersteller einen entsprechenden Fehlerausschluss.

Würdet ihr das auch so streng sehen?


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr das auch so streng sehen?



Nein


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2022)

Wird die Spannungsversorgung sicher weg geschaltet?


Werden alles Signale auf PIN 4 der jeweiligen Steckplätze sicher weg geschaltet?


Wenn ja, wo soll den noch Spannung herkommen?


----------



## PeterK1981 (18 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wird die Spannungsversorgung sicher weg geschaltet?
> 
> 
> Werden alles Signale auf PIN 4 der jeweiligen Steckplätze sicher weg geschaltet?
> ...


Es wird nur die Spannung an Steckkontakt 1 weggeschaltet. UN und die Spannungen an den anderen Steckern liegen weiterhin an.
Ich habe insgesamt 8 Ventile und möchte im einfachsten Fall nur das Ventil 1 spannungsfrei schalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Es wird nur die Spannung an Steckkontakt 1 weggeschaltet. UN und die Spannungen an den anderen Steckern liegen weiterhin an.
> Ich habe insgesamt 8 Ventile und möchte im einfachsten Fall nur das Ventil 1 spannungsfrei schalten.


Dann währe ich ein wenig vorsichtiger und würde es nicht machen.

Extern würde ich ein Ventil nach PL C immer Plus und Minus weg schalten,
weil du einen Querschluß nicht ausschließen kannst.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (18 Oktober 2022)

Die Frage ist, ob man diesen Verteiler, der in meinen Augen ein passives Bauteil ist, als bewährtes Bauteil anerkennen muss, bzw. ob dieser Verteiler überhaupt als ein an der Sicherheitsfunktion teilnehmendes Bauteil im Sistema angelegt wird. Ich würde sagen nein, aber: Schlussendlich ist es zwar nur eine Steckverbindung, für diesen gelten aber sicher ähnliche Anforderungen an den internen Aufbau und die Verkabelung wie beim Rest der Schaltung. (Grundlegende und bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien). Ein solcher Kurzschluss wie du ihn vermutest, kann dir bei deiner Verkabelung auch vorkommen, weswegen du ebenfalls Anforderungen an diese erfüllen musst. 
So eine Info sollte der Hersteller ggf. machen. Ansonsten mal bei den anderen Herstellern schauen, ob die mehr Info rausgeben. 
Der Hersteller gibt hier nur die Norm für die Steckverbinder an, mehr nicht. 

VG Alex


----------



## s_kraut (18 Oktober 2022)

PLc entspricht SIL1 und da ist Einfehlersicherheit eigentlich nicht gefordert sondern nur Robustheit, damit dein Zeug die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung sehr wahrscheinlich aushält.
Wenn du Bauchweh hast, dann lieber nochmal einen Schritt zurück zur Risikobeurteilung!
VG


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2022)

@SPSAlex83 
Ich sehe es genauso.

Solange das Kabel nicht irgendwo bewegt wird, hätte ich da keine große Bedenken.
Bei PLd wäre es anders. Da würde ich getrennte Kabel oder einen F-DO mit Querschluss- und Hell-Dunkeltest verwenden.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (19 Oktober 2022)

Genau, zudem die Hersteller in unserer Industrie ja schon von Hause aus einen hohen Qualitätsstandard haben. In der Regel sind solche Teile ja für härtere Einsatzorte und widere Umgebung gemacht, sodass da eine spontane Beschädigung oder "Verschleiß" eher selten bis nie vorkommt. Das ist im Grunde auch der Kern. Es geht bei Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten ja unter anderem um Verschleiß zB. bei Kontakten oder allg. Mechanik. Aber auch bei höheren elektrischen Belastungen wie Schaltspiele, Verkleben von Kontakten etc. oder bei logischen Bauteilen wie Controllern um Software Bugs etc. Das alles ist in einer solchen Box ja praktisch ausgeschlossen. Einzig die Spannungs-/Überstrombelastung würde ich prüfen. Kurzschlussfestigkeit und innerer Aufbau. Oft sind diese Bauteile nach Norm schon so gebaut wie gefordert. Also Leiterbahnen sind groß genug, weit auseinander etc. Ich habe schon so Verteiler gesehen, die waren vollständig vergossen mit Harz. Also da verrutscht kein Kabel mehr.

Und dann ist da ja noch ein viel interessanterer Punkt: Das Ventil selbst. Bei Einkanaligkeit und ohne Überwachung (Also Kat.1) würde ich mir das Ventil viel genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Hier ist sowohl Mech. als auch Elektr. und Hydraulik oder Pneumatik. Da sind ne ganze Menge Dinge zu beachten.


----------



## PeterK1981 (19 Oktober 2022)

Danke schonmal. Ich habe mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufgenommen und warte die Antwort mal ab. Sollte ich hier bezüglich des inneren Aufbaus keine näheren Informationen bekommen, schalte ich schlimmstenfalls alle Spannungen weg, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. 

Das Ventil selbst ist ein bewährtes Bauteil und hat einen ausreichend hohen B10d-Wert. Die mechanischen Gegebenheiten, Elektrik und Pneumatik sind schon ausreichend beurteilt. Lediglich die Verteilerbox verursacht bei mir etwas Unbehagen, da ich ohne Hilfe des Herstellers keine verbindlichen Aussagen treffen kann.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (19 Oktober 2022)

Klingt gut. Der Ansatz auch die Box unter die Lupe zu nehmen ist auf jeden Fall richtig!
Viel Erfolg


----------



## s_kraut (19 Oktober 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal. Ich habe mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufgenommen und warte die Antwort mal ab. Sollte ich hier bezüglich des inneren Aufbaus keine näheren Informationen bekommen, schalte ich schlimmstenfalls alle Spannungen weg, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
> 
> Das Ventil selbst ist ein bewährtes Bauteil und hat einen ausreichend hohen B10d-Wert. Die mechanischen Gegebenheiten, Elektrik und Pneumatik sind schon ausreichend beurteilt. Lediglich die Verteilerbox verursacht bei mir etwas Unbehagen, da ich ohne Hilfe des Herstellers keine verbindlichen Aussagen treffen kann.


Mei wieviele Stunden hast jetzt schon Bauchweh und überlegst rum?
Was kostet deine Lebenszeit?
Und was kostet der Verteiler?
Dann halt im Zweifelsfall die Sicherheitsgerichteten auf einen eigenen Verteiler - fertig.


----------

